# Kinda new to this, help?



## SoccerSora94 (Jul 26, 2011)

Well me and a friend were messing around and wondering what to do and then we thought of slingshots. We are both 17 so we don't exactly have all the tools but we have enough in my opinion. Does any1 have any tips or guides to making a simple stronger good slingshot? Of course afterward when I learn about it ill try making it but like I was always told to get a Y shaped tree branch but when I started to do research (putting aside the metal slingshots) I saw people cutting the shape out of a strong plywood and just sanding it down. So that got me interested. But I just wanted to know if some1 could help/give me a good beginner guide. Also when I was looking at the pictures they had the rubber bands wrapped around each stick of the "Y" part with the band under it but not wrapped around. Im kinda confused on how to get the bands and what bands/things I should use for the elastic part. So if any1 can help I would really appreciate it!

Thanxs!

~~~Alex


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Wow, it seems like a simple request but you'll find that there are enough different ways to build these simple devices that it boggles the mind. 
I would suggest buying your first wood slingshot from one of the forum vendor. But if that's not for you then copy one of the simple designs from the shared designs slingshot thread. As for the bands those are something that I would suggest buying because they're so inexpensive. 
The basic dimensions for a plywood sling shot:
Marine plywood 3/4 to 7/8 thick
Fork tips 7/8 to 1 inch wide each
Distance between inside of forks 2 1/4 apx
I like the depth of the "u" to be as deep as the it is wide so 2 1/4 apx
Total length of the slingshot ranges from 5 inches to however long you want to make it. 
Feel free to copy anything from my profile gallery. 
Check out the for sale thread for band/pouch 
The rest is up to your creativity


----------



## SoccerSora94 (Jul 26, 2011)

Ok cool. But what bands should I buy? Ill buy the bands and materials but not the entire Slingshot. The reason being is I dont like to wait >.< and building it would be so much fun!


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

I agree with you on the not liking to wait part. 
If I had to build one tomorrow, I'd buy some red tapered tube and pouch sets from any sporting goods dept. Like big5, walmart, kmart, etc. 
You can mount the tube type bands on almost any style of frame. Look around on the forum and galleries to find lots of YouTube how to videos on how to best attach the bands. Search and surf the forum to gleam information. I guarantee it has all been covered, discussed and debated more than a few times. Good luck. When you have your frame carved out, post some pics and you will get plenty of supportive information.


----------



## SoccerSora94 (Jul 26, 2011)

Haha ok. I guess ill just do a basic 1. So me and my friend will need the following?

Plywood
The bands
Saw
Sand paper

What else? And just curious how long would it take? I mean i spent 3 hours on a mini ballistic knife. So time really isnt to much I just want to be able to do my first in 1 day. Later on ill prob do a long term 1 when I get an amazing design.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

That's all you need; if you take your time and don't wuss out on the elbow grease, you could be shooting in an hour or two. 
Seriously they are as simple as they look. If you already have basic woodworking skills then you're set









Good luck, I'm looking forward to seeing your finished product.


----------



## SoccerSora94 (Jul 26, 2011)

Just to make sure the name of the bands I need are
red tapered tube?

The pouch you were talking about is the little piece of rubber where the item/object your launching goes?

Whats the name of the pouch I should get?

Also what type of wood is good?

Im looking for a cut out design atm, if I dont find 1 I like ill make 1 up =p


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Use any of the readily available tube sets, it doesn't need to be the red tapered. They come with the pouches attached, you'll see.
Use marine grade plywood for the best results.
Making up your oun design is the best part. 
Do some more surfing on the forum, my thumb is cramping from this iPhone keypad








also, watch some videos and you'll figure out what you like best. Maybe check out a forum member "dgui" he has a few awesome tube videos using a simple but devastating "pickle fork shooter" Pfs for short. 
Remember simple is good and a lot of us only have one hand saw and some sand paper. Like me.


----------



## SoccerSora94 (Jul 26, 2011)

In the picture on the left

Where it says "1" How does that hold the band? It seems like the band would slip, but since all slingshots in that design type work how would I personally do that part to make it tight enough so the band doesnt slip?

Which is better? The 1 on the left or right?

Personally since im making it by hand for my first time im doing the left but just curious.

And where it is labeled "2" Is that the pouch? and does that come with the band? or seperate?

Also I looked on homedepot.com and I looked under lumber and this is what they had

http://www.homedepot...catalogId=10053

Which is good to use?

Also just out of curiosity could you make a slingshot out of PCV pipes?

Oh and is this the right way to attach the bands?
Also whats the material he is wrapping around and around? So i know what to buy. Some1 said you can use rubber bands but it doesn't seem like it can handle a lot since every time you stretch a rubber band a lot it slowly rips

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=VKC1pSweMdw


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Hi pal, have a look at my Fork 'U' series, they are very simple board cuts, and are easy to shoot.


----------



## Ted (May 27, 2011)

You have a lot of options for a quick workable slingshot. If you take a walk in the woods and find a dead branch lying on the ground that isn't soaking wet or rotted and cut out the Y at a fork in the branch, you can microwave the Y for about 40 seconds, let it cool completely, repeat a few times, and it should be dry and ready to carve. Ash, oak, dogwood and some other species have been mentioned as good woods for natural forks. Remove the bark from at least the two prongs of the fork and make them nice and smooth and with no sharp edges so the rubber won't get abraded every time it hits the fork and break quickly. You can test the fork for strength by hanging say 50 or more lbs. of stuff from the fork when held sideways to make sure the fork won't break under use and come flying back at you.

You can buy a Daisy Powerline B52 slingshot for about $8 at Walmart, unscrew the plastic handle and remove the handle and wrist brace, remove the yellow tubes and pouch, and now you have a nice compact steel fork that you can attach your own bands/tubes/rubber band chain to and customize the handle any way you like it (wrap with paracord, make a nice wooden handle, etc.).

You can take some coat hanger wire and twist it into a Y where each part of the Y has multiple strands of the coat hanger wire and the whole thing ends up being pretty strong, then wrap with some material to make it more comfortable to hold. These are just a few ideas from this and other forums. Here is a great slingshot website: www.melchiormenzel.de/

To answer your questions, attaching the band to the fork with a strip of rubber does hold well - just try it. Both bands and tubes work well; generally, tubes are longer lasting but bands shoot faster. "2" is the pouch and you can make that from a piece of leather from an old shoe; or you can ask an upholstery store for a free scrap of leather. Solid wood is generally not considered as strong as plywood/multiplex but it can work and sometimes people reinforce the forks with metal rods. I haven't made a slingshot out of PVC pipe and some L and T joints, but you could try it and test it for strength before you use it. In that video he's probably using a strip of the Theraband material to wrap around and around, although a cut rubber band would also work. Welcome to the forum, wear safety glasses when shooting and have fun!


----------



## Hit and run (May 14, 2011)

This site has a lot of info about slingshots.

For ideas about shapes just browse around the "custom slingshots" part of the forum. Lots of images there.

elastics: bands can be customized more, tubes last longer. 
Band sources (best first): Tex shooter (forum member selling the best latex for bands), exercise bands (Theraband is best, other brands are ok), office elastic bands
tube sources (best first): chinese tubes, other commercial sellers, exercise tubes (Theraband ...).

pouches: buy one that is die cut or make your own from a piece of leather. You could even weave one from thread.

The slingshot holds the bands/tubes, provides a comfortable grip and looks good,
the bands provide the power,
the pouch holds the ammo,
the shooter provides the accuracy.


----------



## SoccerSora94 (Jul 26, 2011)

Okay cool. Thanxs guys! But about the type of wood, If I go to HomeDepot will the have the plywood/multiplex board you guys are talking a bout? and the tube/elastic/bands are better in the picutre from number 1 or number 2? You said the bands in picture on the left are faster but the 1 on the right last longer. If I decide to get the 1 on the left it is called "Red Tappered Tube" and get it from sports authority or kmart? And the one on the left is surgical tubing but that only works with metal so you can attach it like it is in pucture on the right or can you attach the tubing just like on the picture on the left? (sorry iv my grammer is wrong just woke up >.< but I really wanna get working on this







really excited!!)


----------



## pyromaniac1918 (Jul 21, 2011)

SoccerSora94 said:


> Okay cool. Thanxs guys! But about the type of wood, If I go to HomeDepot will the have the plywood/multiplex board you guys are talking a bout? and the tube/elastic/bands are better in the picutre from number 1 or number 2? You said the bands in picture on the left are faster but the 1 on the right last longer. If I decide to get the 1 on the left it is called "Red Tappered Tube" and get it from sports authority or kmart? And the one on the left is surgical tubing but that only works with metal so you can attach it like it is in pucture on the right or can you attach the tubing just like on the picture on the left? (sorry iv my grammer is wrong just woke up >.< but I really wanna get working on this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you can attach rubber tubing to a wooden slingshot but it's easier just to use the flat bands.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

i would sugest to go with a natural, you can find them on most trees, but boardcuts are simple to with the right tools, if you choose to make them out of plywood make sure you get the solid wood throughout, normaly a 18mm thick piece has about 14 layers, try to avoid the ones with 8 or less layers has it doesn't have the strength and is more than likely filled with compressed sawdust instead of solid wood, if you have a look on my youtube chanel by clicking on the link in my signature i have video's with step by step instructions for both naturals and board cuts from start to finish, and videos of band attachment for flatbands and tubes, you might find it helpful untill you get the hang of it, but once u start making them you wont stop lol
-- gamekeeper john


----------



## SoccerSora94 (Jul 26, 2011)

If I use flatbands, do you know any names of them that I could buy? Or would Surgical tubing work better? I see a lot of flat bands so I was thinking of that. Stores near me are Kmart, Walmart, Home Depot, Michaels, Office Depot, Bass fishing and not to far from me Sports Authority. Where could I buy the flat bands at? and in the video what is the piece of rubber he uses to attached the bands? I was told rubberbands work well too but I rather have a more trustworthy material

Iv been looking online at sports authority and other store sites and I cant find any flat bands.. Can some1 help?

Well I found these
http://www.walmart.c...t-Band/12287374

Are they any good?

Also if I get plywood to cut it out how can I do it if I only have a 1 handed saw.


----------



## Hagencopen (Mar 4, 2011)

The ones you linked from wally mart will work just fine. Basically if they are latex (even mostly latex) you wont have many complaints and they will put out decent speed depending on the band dimensions you choose. Most people around here like the brand Thera Band, in the gold color ( which is the heaviest resistance). I personally use these and in my opinion they can't be beat. Cheap Thera Gold can be found on Ebay. Thera Gold


----------



## SoccerSora94 (Jul 26, 2011)

Well looks like I cant make 1. I dont have a jag saw or w/e my dad said. So I cant cut out the design.... Guess I have to buy 1..







If any1 has any ideas on how to cut a traced slingshot on a plywood without the jag saw please let me know. I would do it with a 1 handed saw but it is old and it wont be good around the edges. Keep in mind atm im just looking for 1 like the pocket dragon master. Something small good and fun


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Do have a hacksaw, or regular wood saw? If so make yourself a natural, they shoot just as well and you can make one in a hour or less. I have made them with nothing but a minihacksaw, a pocket knife, and a scrap of sandpaper. 
You don't need a jigsaw tomake a board cut either. You can make a functional slingshot by cutting nothing but straight lines. It really depends on how much work you want to do.


----------



## SoccerSora94 (Jul 26, 2011)

Well I want a semi small slingshot. I mean It doesnt have to be supre fancy for my first 1 but i would like something like this.









It small, Looks nice, and shoots well. Thats HONESTLY all I really want lol. But if I need a jagsaw or alot of other stuff then I cant make 1. Making them is more fun then just buying it in my opinion. Ugh curse me only being 17 >.<

EDIT: Sorry I meant I dont have a scroll saw. Idk if thats what my dad was talking about. My dad wont let me use a hacksaw since he says its only for metal.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Yup, you can use your standard cross cut saw, 
just cut on the straight edges until you get to the "V" shape then sand it a bit and there ya go.

It does not have to have the rounded fillets. just start cutting you'll see.

If it seems like I'm not willing to walk you through it step by step it's because I'm learning for myself too. Making mistakes and not doing it like everyone else is a great way to learn!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

You could easily cut that one out with a coping saw (they're inexpensive hand tools). But you need a drill for the hole. Or you could try shooting it without the hole?


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

SoccerSora94 said:


> Well I want a semi small slingshot. I mean It doesnt have to be supre fancy for my first 1 but i would like something like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one can be made with a hand saw no problem the round part in the middle is not necessary just cut a V there. If you don't have a drill you don't have to worry about the pinkie hole. the first one of these I made didn't have it. It was made from 3/4" ply wood and shoots very well for me.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Go to the homedepot and buy yourself a jigsaw plus a set of scroll blades to cut it out with.... get a 2 X 2 piece of birch plywood (they will cut it off for you if you ask).... get a decent wood rasp to rough the edges into shape... and a variety pack of sandpaper.
Now you've spent around $90 and have tools and material to make around 20 slingshots.
Sell 10 of the cutouts as blanks on ebay for $15 apiece and you've made a profit of around $50 (minus listing fees etc)... plus you've got 10 slingshots of your own and all the tools to make more with... everybody wins!

Seriously, you're 17 years old... not a child. If you want something, work for it and get it.
The shared forum is full of great designs you can use or modify to your taste, there's a huge wealth of information on this website you can find on cutting, finishing and shooting... all you need do is look around a bit.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

justplainduke said:


> Yup, you can use your standard cross cut saw,
> just cut on the straight edges until you get to the "V" shape then sand it a bit and there ya go.
> 
> It does not have to have the rounded fillets. just start cutting you'll see.
> ...


couldnt have put that better myself

marcus


----------



## Hit and run (May 14, 2011)

_Any _saw that can cut metal _will _cut wood. but it might go a bit slower than a specialized wood saw. At least you will get neater cuts with a metal saw.

If you buy tools, buy decent ones that will last. And once you have it you don't know how you ever could live without it.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Hacksaw is ordinarily used for metal, but if you've no other choice, it'll do, if daddy will relent.

Look up Rufus Hussey on YouTube. He made thousands of slingshots from tree branches (usually Dogwood), and since he either had no sandpaper or couldn't afford sandpaper (mind you, he had no TV and no phone), he used a piece of broken glass to smooth the slingshot. He used a knife to cut the grooves re: band attachment.

So, there are very few tools you need, in actuality.


----------

